# تقرير شامل عن المضخات وتصنيفاتها المتنوعه



## الاعصار النارى (3 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كلنا نعرف جيدا ان المضخات تلعب دورا جبارا فى حياتنا الصناعيه لدرجه اننا لانستطيع
ان تخلى عنها وانها احدى الدعامات القويه للعمليه الانتاجيه لذا فلابد ان نعرف انواعها المتعدده 
ونحاول ايضا معرفه نظريه عملها والمخاطر التى تواجهها .
لذا وبفضل الله تعالى قد اعددت لكم تقريرا شاملا على انواع المضخات المعروفه محاولا تبسيط
كيفيه تصنيفها وعمل انيميشن لعملها وادراك نظريه عملها جيدا.
والحمد لله رب العالمين
لا تنسونا من الدعاء لى وللمؤمنين اجمعين
..........
.....
..
:56:
حمل الملف من هذا الرابط 
http://rs74l34.rapidshare.com/files/119765211/PUMPS.rar​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وما قصرت .

ننتظر مساهمتك القادمة .

جزاك الله الف خير .

البغدادي


----------



## اراس الكردي (4 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
و ربي يرزقك في دنيتك و اخرتك افضل الجزاء


----------



## moustafa afify (5 يونيو 2008)

thank u so much because of your hard working to make this simulations and slides ,thank u again and allah help you


----------



## نجرو555 (5 يونيو 2008)

الله يدك العافيه


----------



## عبد للرحمن (6 يونيو 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر أخي على هذا المجهود الجبار الذي اضاف الي الكثير وفي انتظار الكثير من ابداعاتك القادمة
 جعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## zezo0o66 (8 يونيو 2008)

الله ال يهينك ممكن لا تحطون شي بالربيد شير 
يا خي عندكم ال زشيير وغيره
هذا الموقع الوصخ عمري ما قدرت احمل منه ولا مرة 
واعذرني على هذه اللهجة بس كل ما لقيت موضوع وعجبني او يكون علي بحث فيه القاه هناك واتعطل على شانه
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## الاعصار النارى (8 يونيو 2008)

معلش والله يجماعه انا اللى مخلينى على الرابيد شير انه معايا premuim code بتاعه وده يساعدنى فى رفع الملفات وكمان الناس كتير دونوا الملف من غير مشاكل خالص اللى شايف اى موقع رفع كويس يبعتلى الرابط وانا هجرب ان شاء الله.:73::8:


----------



## e-rsha (8 يونيو 2008)

thannnnnnnnxxxxxxxxxxxx alot


----------



## م_عماد أبوأيوب (8 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## virtualknight (9 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على الملف القيم.


----------



## سدير عدنان (14 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## ramadan2000 (15 يونيو 2008)

يااخونى خبرونا كيف التحميل جزاكم اله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمران احمد (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## عمران احمد (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## midos (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله لك


----------



## فرج فركاش (22 يوليو 2008)

شكرا ولكن لم استطيع التحميل


----------



## مالك العزام (18 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر الك يا بطل


----------



## tariqsamer (18 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد علي مكي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيل لكم وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ميكانيكي ديزل (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*كل أنواع الطلمبات*

وإليكم موقع به كل أنواع الطلمبات 
*
*​*http://www.animatedsoftware.com/pumpglos/pumpglos.htm*​


----------



## التكريتي (10 أكتوبر 2008)

جاري التحميل


----------



## عمروموسى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخى الركريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عمارالتعدين (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على هالملف القيّم


----------



## رائد عمار (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا مهندسنا العزيز


----------



## عدنان طه (14 أكتوبر 2008)

حقا انه ناري


----------



## tarek yakop (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور بس يا ريت كتب وفيديوهات عن استخدامها فى دوائر الهيدروليك


----------



## yousif950 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## kingprocess (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيراً*​


----------



## khdkhaled (20 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks v much


----------



## حسام جاسم (21 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز .


----------



## eng_ sindbad (27 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لك بجد الموضوع جامد


----------



## alyaf3i (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yahsom (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## Saber Mohamed (2 نوفمبر 2008)

Thanks alot for this file


----------



## eng_teto75 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا هندسه 
اخوك المهندس احمد ابو غياض بيحيك


----------



## enga7med morsy (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
يا اخى


----------



## محمد عبدلله (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## upmoon (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م عبدالحكيم نعمه (9 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبدالله القريشي (23 يناير 2009)

ربي يغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (23 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مسلم هادي (24 يناير 2009)

مشكورررررر:16:


----------



## مسلم هادي (24 يناير 2009)

بحث عن اجزاء محرك الديزل


----------



## salwan (30 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## وائل عبده (18 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ناصر عبد الجبار (18 فبراير 2009)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*

:15:هل عندك سكرين سيفر عن المضخات ياباش مهندس


----------



## mar00 (18 فبراير 2009)

معرفش مش عاوز يفتح عندى لية عمرو بستم الميكانيكى


----------



## طارق الصافي (18 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي لكن ماقدرت احمل الملف


----------



## حسام علي البغدادي (26 فبراير 2009)

_عاشت الايادي على الموضوع_


----------



## ahm1 (26 فبراير 2009)

الله يعطيك الف الف عافية وماقصرت


----------



## eng.sb (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا بش مهندز والله يكثر من امثالك


----------



## سمارة.سمارة (9 ديسمبر 2014)

عذرا لكن الرابط لا يفتح عندي ...لماذا ؟
مع التقدير للجهود المبذولة:11:


----------



## علي التقني (22 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

